# Estimation iPod touch 4Go 32Go



## ã«ã¨ã ã (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour ,

J'aimerais me séparer de mon iPod touch 4G 32G acheté en mai 2012 sur le refurb store pour 249

Son état est pour ainsi dire quasi neuf vu que je viens de le renvoyer au SAV d'Apple (bouton home ne fonctionnait plus) et que je vais en recevoir un "neuf" sous peu.

Le câble USB est lui aussi quasi neuf parce que je ne l'utilise que depuis une semaine.

Les écouteurs quant à eux ont été utilisés depuis l'achat de l'appareil et je doute qu'un futur acheter veuille les acquérir (question d'hygiène).

Voilà , j'aimerais avoir votre avis quand au prix que je peux en demander , je suis allé consulter le site (ipod2sell) mais celui ci ne prends en compte ni la génération de l'ipod touch ni le fait qu'il soit toujours sous garantie ou non.

Merci d'avance.


----------

